# [Italian NR] 27.84 4x4 Single (Giovanni Contardi)



## imvelox (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 8, 2014)

so fast! Does he still do redux? or switched to yau? 
Its hard to see from the video because of his crazy speed.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 8, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> so fast! Does he still do redux? or switched to yau?
> Its hard to see from the video because of his crazy speed.



he switched


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 8, 2014)

Obviously yau


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 13, 2014)

that puts Italy in the 5th place in the World at single 4x4x4, well done Giovanni!


----------

